# Ok to post on competitor board a link to this board?



## Adrian_R (Jul 5, 2002)

Hello! I posted on the PVR forum a problem I was having with the 501 not deleting unprotected recordings when it was running out of room on its drive. I also posted this question on DBSForums.com as well.

Chris received an answer back from Dish on the problem and posted it to the thread. I wanted to share this information on the DBSForums post/thread that I had also created, for people who don't know about/read this board, but wanted to check with you guys first to see if that is ok to do or not. Is it? Whats the policy on something like this?

Please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I've never seen the mods here stop people from linking to sites and I'd assume Dan would feel the same way. If good information is at other forums, I see no reason for you not to post the link for people like me who don't really go over there anymore.


----------



## Adrian_R (Jul 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *I've never seen the mods here stop people from linking to sites and I'd assume Dan would feel the same way. If good information is at other forums, I see no reason for you not to post the link for people like me who don't really go over there anymore. *


I would agree, but I wanted to make sure.

I once saw on DBSForums somebody getting cranky at Scott (I think) because they were talking about DBSTalk allot. Since I don't plug in into these boards enough to know the personalities very well, I wanted to make sure that I wasn't dealing with a Hatfield vs. McCoy kind of thing!  But I would like to share the info with all 501 owners, as its pertinent info.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

It's okay to post the information on the other board as long as you post a link or a simple credit back to where you got it. It's usually proper netiquette to do things that way.


----------



## Adrian_R (Jul 5, 2002)

Great, thanks.

I was actually just going to post the actual url/link to the post on this board, instead of cut-and-pasting the text of the message. That way credit is given where due.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Adrian_R _
> *I once saw on DBSForums somebody getting cranky at Scott (I think) because they were talking about DBSTalk allot. *


Everyone gets cranky at Scott from time to time.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Scott gets cranky at Scott from time to time too. 

Actually in all honesty the only place I really promote DBSTalk is in the newsgroups. There have been only a few times when I have pointed people here in other forums only because I wasn't going to copy an entire thread to someplace else, instead I gave links to the info here.


----------



## Adrian_R (Jul 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Scott gets cranky at Scott from time to time too.
> 
> Actually in all honesty the only place I really promote DBSTalk is in the newsgroups. There have been only a few times when I have pointed people here in other forums only because I wasn't going to copy an entire thread to someplace else, instead I gave links to the info here. *


In the instance that I was remembering, you were definately NOT promoting the site. If I remember correctly (it was a while ago) you had posted several times (in totally different content posts) in a thread and mentioned that there was info over here to cover what you were talking about (something like that). Then somebody responding (paraphrasing) along the lines of "go over there then" or "why don't you stay there" kind of thing. It was a minor comment (no major flaming) but it had the feel of someone who had lost patience with Scott for pointing out this site, or if there were some bad feelings towards this site from that site, etc.

Anyway, no big deal from my point of view. I just wanted to make sure that I didn't end up starting some major flame war (ask me sometime about posting on the newsgroups about allowing somebody to post in html (vs. plain text).  ).


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *
> 
> Everyone gets cranky at Scott from time to time.  *


Agreed,

It seems that about every 28 days a few of the DBSF... mods get a bit cranky at Scott and the DBSTALK site in general 

Humm,

If I remember my human science class correctly, there is a reason for this   :shrug:


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Actually things have been pretty quiet on that front. Let's let sleeping dogs lie. Both sites have their advantages. Besides they can be nice over there. Heck they treat me like I am some kind of super hero or something.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Probably because you are often the voice of reason, Pe...ummm...Geronimo.

And when you say something brilliant like....


> Let's let sleeping dogs lie


....be assured, I will never reveal your secret identity!


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Geronimo _
> *Actually things have been pretty quiet on that front. Let's let sleeping dogs lie. Both sites have their advantages. Besides they can be nice over there<snip>*


I think the DBSF... admins are probably stunned at this point considering the stellar job this site had done in the last several months.

DBSTALK has many, many more avenues to enjoy, both on the technical information, as well as the enjoyment side. The music, Scott's video updates, and the arcade are a very nice touch.

It also appears that Echostar has taken a special liking to this site since Chris and Scott seem to have much more inside information than other sites directly from them.

I think we saw some of the frustration DBSF.. admins are going through a few weeks ago when two of their mods felt the need to sling sewage on the board with some choice statements and if we remember back earlier this year, the top boss over there had a choice word to call us all here.

I`ve seen the same type attitude in business. Someone is the only or the biggest guy on the block and all of the sudden a smaller entity opens up shop and slowly chips away at the customer base until a significant impact has been made. Then you may witness a veteran business owner begin to act like he has the attitude of some teenagers :lol:

How do I know this ? .... Because I have done it myself ( to another business ) a few times in my business career


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

My recollection and opinion*

At one point, Dan and John were really tiight with E*. Mentions of DBSF were made during Charlie/Tech chats and John even made a walk-on appearance once on a Tech Chat. Somewhere along the way, John passed admin of the site over to Dan.

Here is my personal view of what happened to DBSF...

It was during the infamous DishPlayer Bug-A-Rama of 2001 that Dan had a hissy-fit about the unresolved DP problems, and he went head-to-head with his buddies at E*. His relationship with E* soured, he tried unsuccessfully to muster a class-action suit (CAS) against E*, then he angrily jumped to D*.

During this time I went off on Dan for promoting the CAS on the board. Then, the 9/11 terrorist attack on the WTC occured and affected Dan on a personal level.

After he and I butted heads on the CAS and the overall tone of the board got nasty, I jumped to DBST and have seldom looked back. I doubt if I have been back there more than a dozen times in almost two years.

=============

Totally off-topic addendum*

With my offbeat sense of humor and ascerbic wit, I seem to have a better fit with DBSTalk. I enjoy swapping barbs with the dubious likes of jonstad, Geronimo, Bogey and several others. They keep an eye on me and won't let me get away with too much of my offbeat BS.

There is RKing401 who swoops on a Gecko riding the latent beam of a two-way StarBand connection. We seem to be of the same archaic generation and I think of him as my technical Budda, er, buddy. 

Then there is Bogey, whom I think of as my online spiritual guide. We may disagree on many topics, but this man of God is a straight-shooter who speaks from his heart and busts me with a gentle word.

I'm here to stay, that is until Rage sneaks back in and runs me off with his voluminous conspiracies.

Then there are our brilliant admins and tolerant mods who keep the party going, and way too many to members to mention -- just know that I love and appreciate all of you that contribute and help make this board my home away from home. 

I wish for you and yours the holiest and happiest of holiday seasons.

*inserted on edit


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Damn Nick you made me cry.  (Ok Just kidding, thanks for the kind words.)


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I came here in the first place because I wanted to have more info and eventually there would be no more posts and would have to have somewhere to go in the mean time. After a while the same things were on both sites for the most part and even if I had posted something that was the same thing in two places people would mention it so I just decided to post here for the most part but I still go there. It is always good to have a backup, for that site, or for this one, when a site goes down. 

It is a bit more of a friendly environment here as well but that could be because there are fewer members. I have had a few problems here in the past with a few people, but when you post a lot that is to be expected. People just have to watch what they say. There is also a bit more of a personal touch to this site that I like, but there are advantages to every site. Sometimes things are said and misunderstood, and people take great pride in their own home sites. 

Both sites have been very beneficial to me, actually more than two.


----------

